# Documents required for SINP



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All,

For SINP (PNP) under documents required for education they have not mentioned WES certificate . Instead they are asking for original transcripts . Do we need to obtain transcripts from university (same as documents required for ECA for WES) and upload them in SINP OASIS website.


Submit one or more of the following documents to confirm your training and/or post-secondary education:

Education or trade certificates, degrees or diplomas. Include copies of your official transcripts where applicable. These should show your school(s) attended or courses you took;
Professional designations, professional licences and/or professional association memberships; and,
Certification of apprenticeship/certificate equivalent (that is verifiable and comparable to the Canadian education system programs) with details of program structure, courses, length and its administering or regulatory authority.


Please clerify .

Regards,
NP


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

No, you will receive a reference number of your ECA assessment and it's that you'll need to send. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

